# help - puppy diarrhea



## cloudj9 (Oct 20, 2011)

hey guys..

so i gave my puppy peanutbutter, cause i've been reading everywhere that its okay to give them peanutbutter. so i put it in a kong, but i didnt freeze it. surely enough, she licked it clean.

this morning, or like 2 hours ago, she had diarrhea, and i had to wash her bum, it got stuck in her fur. yeah pretty gross..

anyway, how long does it last? should i give her pumpkin? like i've been reading.. or would that be bad for puppies.. i dunno.. some dogs can handle it, some can't

i also have this liquid medicine for diarrhea, i bought it a while ago for my other dog, but i dunno if i should give it to the puppy?

i dunno, i feel so bad.. im just gonna stick to dog food from now on.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Well now you know to give her a tiny bit next time! Not a big deal.

I don't know what's in that medicine, so I wouldn't suggest it. If you have some white rice, boil that and give her a tablespoon of that with about half of her kibble for the next meal, and see if that helps (then reduce the rice and increase the kibble to what she's used to). 

Lana


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Some dogs can't handle the fat in peanut butter. I've only given my puppy the tiniest amount, a scant 1/4 teaspoon is enough to give her soft stools. My vet suggested low fat but I don't buy chemicalized food so that's out. Try unsweetened organic applesauce. You can freeze it just like peanut butter. My pup loves it & it hasn't caused any digestive issues. I think it's a healthier treat.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I also recommend do NOT give it. Even though it only has 'chalk' and 'dried apple' there's no reason to use it.

After two or three passes, your pup should have passed all the peanut butter from her system. In addition to Bordermom's suggestions, you can give a teaspoon of plain, canned, pureed, unsweetened pumpkin with each meal, if the 3rd poop is still soft. Pumpkin is harmless.


----------

